# Forum Ranks Competition



## Jezlad

At the moment we haven't settled on any Rank titles so I figure we might as well put this one to Heresys members. 
Below i've outlined the basic rank format and post count (the easy bit) now the hard bit - name them!

If you can only name ten go right ahead and submit 10, others may be inspired and further your suggestion! Just keep them in theme with the 40k universe! Be imaginative - the best entry will be selected by the Admin.


I think 15 Rank titles should be ample. 

Rank Posts

1 - 1
2 - 25
3 - 50
4 - 100
5 - 250
6 - 500
7 - 750
8 - 1000
9 - 1500
10 - 2000
11 - 3000
12 - 4000
13 - 6000
14 - 8000
15 - 10000

example



> 1 - Name One
> 2 - Name Two
> 3 - Name Three
> 4...._and so on_


----------



## sangunius' chosen wing

Never liked the ranking idea because it sets up the forum for spammy messages, and it creates a "elite" society, i would run with normal mods and whatever you want to call the general populace. 

Good luck everyone 8)


----------



## Xabre

To be honest, I have to agree with Sanguinus... the ranking system forces that little bit of vanity in people and makes them want to post and push their ranks up.

Hell, one of the reasons I joined the 1st company was so I could make my own rank... why not allow people to do that?


Now, all that said... If we really want to go to a rank system.... we need to first pick what we're gonna use. 40kforums runs off of Chaos, so perhaps we don't want to copy them....

Uneducated
Initiate
Apprentice
Acolyte
Devotee
Journeyman
Disciple
Enlightened
Honoured
Illuminated
Paragon
Exalted
Master

That's 14.


----------



## jigplums

if we wanna stay away from an elitism thing maybe just make the gaps alot bigger and have fewer ranks so for example

1-100
101-1000
1001-10000
10001+

No-one is likely to bother spamming up from 100 to 1000 for example.
Or maybe introduce a special one for spammers. Like Socially challenge and manually change anyone who spam's


----------



## Ragnar_Burmane

Now that you mention it, isn't someone socially challenged on the HGC forums?


----------



## jigplums

lol, who could that be?


----------



## Tahaal

1- Scum (heh, easy enough to get away from)
2- Mutant
3- Cultist
4- Heretic
5- Traitor
6- Agitator
7- Chaos Spawn
8- Chaos Marine
9- Possesed
10- Chosen
11- Arch-Heretic
12- Lord
13- Exhalted Champion
14- Daemon Prince
15- Daemon Primarch


Maybe after a certain number of posts allow custom ranks?


----------



## Xander

Custom ranks would be a good idea, but make sure the number is very high for moderators will have to check them all.


----------



## Cadian81st

Tahaal said:


> 1- Scum (heh, easy enough to get away from)
> 2- Mutant
> 3- Cultist
> 4- Heretic
> 5- Traitor
> 6- Agitator
> 7- Chaos Spawn
> 8- Chaos Marine
> 9- Possesed
> 10- Chosen
> 11- Arch-Heretic
> 12- Lord
> 13- Exhalted Champion
> 14- Daemon Prince
> 15- Daemon Primarch
> 
> 
> Maybe after a certain number of posts allow custom ranks?


I like those ranks. They fit with the whole heretic theme.


----------



## Jezlad

They would be very fitting but sadly they're out of bounds. 40kforums use a similar set of ranks based on Chaos Marines.




> 0 - Fresh Meat
> 1 - Traitor
> 25 - Cultist
> 50 - Mutant
> 100 - Big Mutant
> 200 - Chaos Marine
> 350 - Havoc
> 500 - Aspiring Champion
> 750 - Possessed
> 1000 - Chosen
> 1500 - Terminator
> 2000 - Sorcerer
> 3000 - Lord
> 4000 - Daemon Prince
> 5000 - Greater Daemon


I don't want to be classed as the board that copied them but great suggestions - keep them coming.

Maybe we can come up with a vastly different "unique" list but still hang onto the Heretic theme?


----------



## FrozenOrb

Jezlad said:


> They would be very fitting but sadly they're out of bounds. 40kforums use a similar set of ranks based on Chaos Marines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0 - Fresh Meat
> 1 - Traitor
> 25 - Cultist
> 50 - Mutant
> 100 - Big Mutant
> 200 - Chaos Marine
> 350 - Havoc
> 500 - Aspiring Champion
> 750 - Possessed
> 1000 - Chosen
> 1500 - Terminator
> 2000 - Sorcerer
> 3000 - Lord
> 4000 - Daemon Prince
> 5000 - Greater Daemon
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to be classed as the board that copied them but great suggestions - keep them coming.
> 
> Maybe we can come up with a vastly different "unique" list but still hang onto the Heretic theme?
Click to expand...

A shame because these ranks are perfect. You could always go the opposite direction and be themed on the ones fighting the heresy. After all there are already many Chaos-themed 40k forums on the go.


----------



## Jezlad

FrozenOrb said:


> A shame because these ranks are perfect. You could always go the opposite direction and be themed on the ones fighting the heresy. After all there are already many Chaos-themed 40k forums on the go.


Nice! That's a very good suggestion. Time to dig out some pre Heresy ranks and titles.

The Imperial Guard and Inquisition weren't formed until after the Heresy so that leaves them out.

Loyalist Ranks.... hmmmm


----------



## cccp

the imperial guard as it is known today wasn't formed during the time of the heresy, but there were still leigons of standard humans fighting alongside the space marines, so ranks such as trooper or corporal may be able to be included somewhere at the bottom end of the list?


----------



## Cadian81st

Yeah, according to the IG codex, the pre-heresy Imperial Guard was the Imperial Army, and it was basically the Guard and Navy rolled into one. So, regular army ranks, like trooper, corporal, vet. sergeant, would be acceptable if we're using a per-heresy list.

I think the highest would have to be Warmaster, as only horus and the Emperor himself reached that rank.

Maybe the ranks for people with strikes/warnings/other forms of disciplinary measures could be chaos related.


----------



## Jezlad

Here's a list of ranks I've taken off 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imperial_Guard_(Warhammer_40,000)#Imperial_Guard_ranks

Officers

_Lord Commander Militant of the Imperial Guard 
(Lord Commander Militant) 
Lord General Militant 
Lord Marshal 
Lord Castellan 
(Captain-General) 
General 
Brigadier 
Colonel 
Major 
Captain 
Lieutenant_

Enlisted Soldiers

_Sergeant 
Corporal 
Private/Trooper_ 


A few extra ranks we could throw in would be

_Lance Corporal (my rank yey!)
Staff or Colour Sgt
Sgt Major_

How does this look? 

Warmaster
Lord Marshal 
Lord Castellan 
Captain-General
General 
Brigadier 
Colonel 
Major 
Captain 
Sgt Major
Staff Sergeant
Sergeant
Corporal
Lance Corporal
Private


This is pretty much the path a regular soldier would follow moving up through the ranks. I took out a few and plugged the gaps.

Any thoughts/improvements?


----------



## FrozenOrb

Jezlad said:


> Warmaster
> Lord Marshal
> Lord Castellan
> Captain-General
> General
> Brigadier
> Colonel
> Major
> Captain
> Sgt Major
> Staff Sergeant
> Sergeant
> Corporal
> Lance Corporal
> Private
> 
> Any thoughts/improvements?


Sounds good. Should 2nd Lieutenant and Lieutenant not be before Captain though? You could then also have Lieutenant-Colonel before Colonel. Brigadier I'm unsure about. I can't recall ever reading mention of that rank in 40k. I could be mistaken. I know it's an army rank 'n' all just I seem to always hear about Colonels and Generals, never Brigadiers, shrug.


----------



## Jezlad

You're right 2nd Lieutenant and Lieutenant should be before Captain but I was thinking of members starting off as an enlisting Guardsman and moving up through the ranks.

In the British army a regular soldier can work his way up to Regimental Sgt Major before doing a course to jump straight to Captain - bypassing 2nd Lieutenant and Lieutenant entirely.

Obviously this isnt the Imperium but I think the same sort of thing would probably apply.

Nows the time to jump in with title variations. I'll have to have words with my brother he's big on the fluff side of 40k.


----------



## cccp

id replace private with trooper. in the black library books, the standard imperial guardsman is never referred to as private. trooper is more 40k


----------



## Tahaal

Yeah, it's not 40k enough (Warmaster is, but most of it isn't)

Throw stuff in there like "trooper" (like that one^), "Veteran", "Kasrkin" (I know, not pre-heresy, but its a great word!), "Praetorian", ect.


----------



## jigplums

fleshbag is more in line with 40k guardsmen


----------



## cccp

Warmaster
Lord General Militant
Lord Marshal
General
Brigadier
Colonel
Major
Captain
Colour Sergeant
Stormtrooper
Sergant
Corporal
Trooper

theres only 13 but its along the right lines i think


----------



## Galahad

I'm not a fan of the impy guard rank system.

Why can't we use inquisition?I think it would fit perfectly, even if they were post-horus they still fight heressy

Could be like...
penitant 
scribe
sage
indentured guard
combat servator
inquisitorial storm trooper
allied marine
adeptus soriatas
deathwatch marine
grey knight
acolyte
inquisitor
inquisitor lord
high inquisitor
etc

Except you know, spelled right.


----------



## Cilionelle

Reserve "Commisar" for moderators, essentially the overseer of the entire army. Good stuff, tho, guys. Oh, and delete Brigadier. Seems too English Army for the 40k world.

I think a minimalisation of any ranks would be good. Maybe 5 or so. 14-15 seems a lot. I disagree that it will make some sort of elitist forum, and I thin it gives newbies a good idea of who the regulars are, and who only drops in once in a while.


----------



## The Wraithlord

> Except you know, spelled right.


LOL :lol: 


I used to really like the way the old Dakka forums had it set up, with all the ranks being used according to the army that a person chose when they joined the board. So someone who cited the Imperium as their army would start as a Citizen while those of us who went with Chaos were Spawn I believe. Not that we want to rip off Dakka or anything, I just liked the way that worked. Was kinda cool.


----------



## Anphicar

Cilionelle said:


> Reserve "Commisar" for moderators


I was thinking the same thing.

But, perhaps, Moderator should stay as "Moderator" so when they post a "Hey, cool it down." type post, people will listen.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

You could easily go for something like we do at flame on and make the ranks random insults for a laugh, the more you post the more you are insulted :lol:

chump
chumpaloompa
chumpanzee
chumparoo

etc

though obviously not copying that directly.

how about:

Chump
Assdolphin
Nobber
Cockthrister
Slaghammer
Weapon
Buttmonkey
Assweasel
Tit
Chubber

much more fun :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

As for mods - God will suffice i think, that'll make ppl listen.
Or they could each chose a primarch (if you wanna be 40k themed).


----------



## Cilionelle

What is it that Ibram Gaunt is ranked? Colonel-Commissar? Maybe we could do "Commissar-Moderator" or something similar. As to the others:

0-99 Trooper
100-249 Sergeant
250-499 Veteran Sergeant
500-999 Lieutenant
1000-1999 Captain
2000-2999 Major
3000-3999 Colonel
4000-4999 General
5000+ Captain-General / Lord Castellan / Lord Marshal

Any moderators get the title: Commissar-Moderator

How's that?


----------



## Galahad

I still think inquisitorial ranks are a better idea. They fit better with the heresy theme (Heresy as a verb rather than a noun) and, well, as a space marines player, I find the idea of being branded as a flashlight-toting, flack-armored squisy to be embarassing ;-)


----------



## Cilionelle

Actually, I like the idea of the Inquisitorial ranks too, on thinking some more aobut it. I still think that 15 is too many, so here are my thoughts:

0-99 Penitant
100-249 Quill-Servator
250-499 Guardsman / Guardswoman
500-999 Brother-Marine / Battle-Sister
1000-1999 Grey Knight
2000-2999 Justicar
3000-3999 Acolyte
4000-4999 Inquisitor
5000+ Inquisitor Lord

And for our hard-working mods: Inquisitor-Moderator (just 'cause I like the idea!)

How's that?


----------



## Galahad

Ordos Moderati ;-)


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

if you wanted to do inq (does sound good) then following on with this theme:

0-99 Serf
100-249 Savant
250-499 Henchman
500-999 Excrutiatior (old Inq rank from 1st/2nd ed
1000-1999 Interragator
2000-2999 Inquisitor
3000-3999 Inquisitor Lord
4000-4999 Grand Master
5000+ High Lord Ordo Solar (been that this is our "sector")

To me mods should be Witchhunters, Witchfinders or the like.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Skcuzzlebumm said:


> if you wanted to do inq (does sound good) then following on with this theme:
> 
> 0-99 Serf
> 100-249 Savant
> 250-499 Henchman
> 500-999 Excrutiatior (old Inq rank from 1st/2nd ed
> 1000-1999 Interragator
> 2000-2999 Inquisitor
> 3000-3999 Inquisitor Lord
> 4000-4999 Grand Master
> 5000+ High Lord Ordo Solar (been that this is our "sector")
> 
> To me mods should be Witchhunters, Witchfinders or the like.



I kinda like that idea. Keep the mods on a separate naming convention simply to prevent confusion for people who are new to the boards.


----------



## Jezlad

Room for a spanner?

We've done a complete u-turn with regards to the rank situation.

Screw "rival" forum ranks. They don't own the copyright...

Plans of a Heresy-Online Traitor Legion Competition are being finalised so let's steer back toward the chaos theme.

Maybe expand or work on Tahaals post?

1- Scum (heh, easy enough to get away from) 
2- Mutant 
3- Cultist 
4- Heretic 
5- Traitor 
6- Agitator 
7- Chaos Spawn 
8- Chaos Marine 
9- Possesed 
10- Chosen 
11- Arch-Heretic 
12- Lord 
13- Exhalted Champion 
14- Daemon Prince 
15- Daemon Primarch


----------



## The Wraithlord

Looks good to me Jez.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Jezlad said:


> Room for a spanner?
> 
> We've done a complete u-turn with regards to the rank situation.
> 
> Screw "rival" forum ranks. They don't own the copyright...
> 
> Plans of a Heresy-Online Traitor Legion Competition are being finalised so let's steer back toward the chaos theme.
> 
> Maybe expand or work on Tahaals post?
> 
> 1- Scum (heh, easy enough to get away from)
> 2- Mutant
> 3- Cultist
> 4- Heretic
> 5- Traitor
> 6- Agitator
> 7- Chaos Spawn
> 8- Chaos Marine
> 9- Possesed
> 10- Chosen
> 11- Arch-Heretic
> 12- Lord
> 13- Exhalted Champion
> 14- Daemon Prince
> 15- Daemon Primarch


and the mods would each be a greater Daemon/God of Chaos?
Bagsey "grandfather nurgle, THE great unclean one."


----------



## uberschveinen

There's going to be more than four of you.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

there's more than 4 Gods :wink: 4 major gods yes but then (grsaping my slaves to darkness book) theres a ton of minor or fallen gods aswell.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Any idea when this may/may not happen?


----------



## jigplums

Or mod's could all be a named chaos Character. Bagsey Horus


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Angron - RAAARRRRR Neil Angry!


----------



## Jezlad

Rank Sets have been added so i'm closing this thread. Thanks for your submissions guys.


----------

